# Another damn dealership attempted rip off



## havasu (Oct 11, 2017)

My G/F has a '13 Kia Sorrento. There was a factory recall regarding metal shavings in the engine block, and the chance of engine seizure. We took the SUV to a local Kia dealer and I questioned them how they verify that there is metal shavings on the oil pan. I assumed they would pull the oil pan, check the oil pump screen, and confirm or deny if metal shavings were present. They said that would be cost preventative to do to 100,000 cars, so they are now just required to shove a microphone into the dip stick tube and listen. Well, of course, it passed with flying colors. Because of the possibility that shavings were missed, they now warranty all Kia Surrento engine blocks for a lifetime, regardless of mileage. 

While in the shop, they do their complimentart 20 point inspection and said her car was in bad shape, and recommended they change the in line fuel filter ($100), do a throttle body clean up ($95), and change the air filter ($45). I commented to them that I'm surprised they did not recommend replacing that stale, old air in the tires for $20 a piece. I turned down all recommendations. 

I went to Pep Boys, and picked up a new air filter for $12, then took the car to my trusted mechanic who confirmed that I did not have an in line fuel filter, and said my car only has the mesh filter next to the in tank fuel pump, and no way can that be replaced for only $100. I then asked him about the throttle body clean up and he laughed and said that too was a waste of money.

I now feel confident that this is just another rip off dealership trying to suck money from the public. :waggingfinger:


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2017)

Every dealer I have ever been to somehow recommends thousands of dollars worth of service that I need right now or my truck will explode. I remember taking my 07 ram to the dealer right after I had a new tranny put in, they said my trans needed service badly and the fluid looked horrible because their records showed I declined it last time. I hate all dealerships


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2017)

Make sure you have a magnetized drain plug in the oil pan, monitor it at each oil change. Dealers make more profit in the service bays than the showroom. I detest visiting either...


----------



## havasu (Oct 12, 2017)

On a similar topic, I know many of those quickie oil change locations that will suck out the engine oil from the dip stick tube, as a way to stop "loose drain plug" lawsuits. How can these places rip off folks knowing they really aren't flushing all the gunky oil?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2017)

How do you even know they change the oil or filter if you're not under it watching them. I replaced the front end stuff on a f250 I use to have cause the "trusted" service center didn't know where the zerk fittings were.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 12, 2017)

I still change my own oil, but it is getting harder to find a place to get rid of it.

Dealer just changed the passenger air bag in my wife's Nissan. Drivers' side in under recall too as is the passenger side seat belt, but they can't get parts for either one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2017)

Most of the places that sell oil will accept it around here to recycle. I usually buy my oil at Tractor Supply or Wal-Mart and drop the old at Pep Boys.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 12, 2017)

We have an Auto Zone and O'Reillys, but they don't take old oil. None of the garages will take it either. Our "Lube Shop" closed a couple years ago.


----------



## havasu (Oct 12, 2017)

Speaking if stupid....most states have a core charge for when you buy batteries and other items, if they are rebuilt. I went into the local Pep Boys yesterday and now when you buy a battery, they now charge their usual core charge, but now add $1 to the cost, which is collected by the state for some stupid reason.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 12, 2017)

The state collects that because they can.


----------



## havasu (Oct 12, 2017)

Los Angeles County just increased their sales tax by 1/2%, and is now 10 1/2%. This is for the lazy arse homeless, who would rather crap at the curb than to walk to the bathroom. We are now supplying toilet AND shower trailers, which MUST be manned to prevent damage and defacing of this expensive property. All this is going to do is create MORE lazy asses. 

If the citizens can vote for the bums, surely another $1 must be good for something.


----------



## zannej (Oct 13, 2017)

havasu said:


> Los Angeles County just increased their sales tax by 1/2%, and is now 10 1/2%. This is for the lazy arse homeless, who would rather crap at the curb than to walk to the bathroom. We are now supplying toilet AND shower trailers, which MUST be manned to prevent damage and defacing of this expensive property. All this is going to do is create MORE lazy asses.
> 
> If the citizens can vote for the bums, surely another $1 must be good for something.



Ugh. And I know things are already expensive over there.
Sales tax has been 10.5% up in Alexandria (where we do some of the bigger shopping trips bc they have stores there that aren't available here) while sales tax here is 11%. IIRC, 1% goes to the police and 3% goes to the school board- and I don't know what they are doing with that $ because they certainly aren't using it to pay the teachers, buy school supplies, or improve the system. I think they spend it all on administrators and useless stuff for the admins. I saw the school supply list for kindergarten-- pencils, pens, crayons, papers, some sort of denim cover or something, glue sticks, etc and $50. The supplies alone nearly cost that much and I know there are parents who can't even afford those supplies much less the extra $50 on top of it. There is no excuse for it when, according to government records, the schools actually have a surplus of funds. Median household income here is less than $25k annually. I have friends who make less than $15k. It is ridiculous.

The homeless thing reminded me of a friend who works for some church group who said there was a hobo who kept coming by and sleeping on the porch of her church (which they didn't mind), but he would urinate all over it.

In other news, my friend just got the land survey for his property and it shows that it actually extends across a road that the city built through his property years ago AND there are two trailers that people are living in at the back of his lot. One of the tenants came over and yelled at my friend's girlfriend because they had been cutting down the bamboo between the front of the lot and back of the lot and the guy started saying they didn't have the right to cut the bamboo on their own property. After the survey, my friend went over and spoke to the guy to ask how much he was paying in rent-- guy said he wasn't paying $ but that he was mowing lawns and doing yard work for his landlord. Then my friend explained to him that he actually owned the property and the "landlord" didn't have any right to charge anything for it. He may have to go to court and get some things worked out-- he has no intention of evicting the tenants so long as they behave though.

And we think it was either the "landlord" or one of the tenants who went to my friend's yard and took the branches and stuff that were neatly piled up for the city to pick up and then threw them all over the yard and called the city to report my friend for having his property in disarray. Also complained that my friend has a couch on his porch. If you go down the street, most of the houses have couches or other such furniture on the porch and they also have much worse yards-- but the city sent a notice threatening fines AND jail if things weren't cleaned up to their satisfaction. I think it's total BS.


----------



## Nick (Oct 13, 2017)

Holds 6 .. 

View attachment unnamed.gif


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2017)

Love the emoji! 

My house is 5 miles from Los Angeles County. The county I live in (San Bernardino), the tax rate is 7 3/4%. If a friend who lives in LA county and I buy the exact same car, the tax difference is well over $500. Many are driving this direction in order to buy groceries and gas, so essentially Los Angeles just shot themselves in the foot because the bums are headed in that direction, which costs more $ in resources, and their tax money is not coming in as it was. 

Dumb politicians and even dumber voters!


----------



## Nick (Oct 13, 2017)

San Bernardino, Beautiful race track.


----------



## zannej (Oct 14, 2017)

havasu said:


> Love the emoji!
> 
> My house is 5 miles from Los Angeles County. The county I live in (San Bernardino), the tax rate is 7 3/4%. If a friend who lives in LA county and I buy the exact same car, the tax difference is well over $500. Many are driving this direction in order to buy groceries and gas, so essentially Los Angeles just shot themselves in the foot because the bums are headed in that direction, which costs more $ in resources, and their tax money is not coming in as it was.
> 
> Dumb politicians and even dumber voters!



Yeah, it really did hurt some of the business here when they raised the sales tax to 10%. It was still 9% in other places. Then the state raised sales tax by 1% instantly and then some jurisdictions tacked on an additional 1/2%. They don't seem to realize or care that it is going to hurt sales and hurt the minimum wage people even more-- because certain essential products are still taxed at the full rate.

The really sad thing is, if they hadn't started giving big corporate bailouts and done away with a tax that only affected the most wealthy people in the state (that was actually voted in by the people of the state) -- we wouldn't have had a sales tax increase.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2017)

Our sales tax is 6%


----------



## zannej (Oct 15, 2017)

And it hurts more when the tax is applied to services. So, the labor costs for getting a vehicle serviced are already high, but then the tax is added in.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2017)

.... 

View attachment Witch.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Oct 15, 2017)

We don't have a sales tax on labor here, but across the line in Kansas they do.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2017)

Rusty said:


> We don't have a sales tax on labor here, but across the line in Kansas they do.



If you have to pay taxes on your income made from labor you do.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris said:


> If you have to pay taxes on your income made from labor you do.



They pay twice there. They collect a sales tax on labor and then pay income tax on the same labor.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2017)

The American dream


----------



## imported_Rick (Nov 16, 2017)

Here in NZ a lot of shops charge $5.00 to dispose of the used oil


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2017)

Rick said:


> Here in NZ a lot of shops charge $5.00 to dispose of the used oil



California's does the same and then then all those guts taking oil get paid by the government's for taking it. Would be a good time to get into recycling oil.


----------



## zannej (Nov 16, 2017)

Rusty said:


> They pay twice there. They collect a sales tax on labor and then pay income tax on the same labor.



Same here. We pay tax on services/labor and tax on the parts. Then the government collects FICA and SUTA from the businesses/workers.


----------

